# assassins creed valhalla



## Steffmann38 (9. Dezember 2020)

Wirklich niemand, der sich zu diesem total misslungenen Spiel äußern will ? Ok, dann mach ich das mal. 

1. Man merkt diesem Spiel vom ersten Moment an, dass es "schnell" gehen musste. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist die Grafik keinen Deut besser, das Gameplay deutlich schlechter oder ok, nicht mehr so intuitiv. 
2. AC hat noch nie mit gutem Storytelling geprotzt, aber das hier ist ein Witz. Nach spätestens 2 h Spielzeit weiss ich eigentlich nicht mehr, was mein Daseins-Sinn als Spielfigur eigentlich sein sollte.
3. Über bugs rege ich mich i.d.R. nie auf, da mir auch klar ist, wie komplex und schwierig so ein Projekt sein kann. Aber hier wurde, und das merkt man deutlich, viel von AC Odyssey versucht zu übernehmen. Ja, machen andere auch. Aber das hier wirkt wie Copy & Paste.
4. Habe ne RTX 3080 in einem i8700k System. CoD Blood Wars sieht fantastisch aus mit RT. Das alles bietet AC Valhalla nicht mal annähernd. Die Framezahlen sind trotzdem annähernd gleich. 

Ja, einen Shooter mit einem RPG zu vergleichen, ist nicht fair. Aber wenn man alles in Summe sieht, sind die 60 Euro von Ubisoft einfach ne Frechheit. 

So, Dampf abgelassen. Jetzt geht es mir besser


----------



## MrFob (9. Dezember 2020)

Steffmann38 schrieb:


> Wirklich niemand, der sich zu diesem total misslungenen Spiel äußern will ?



Doch, durchaus, nur nicht so spaet. 

Vor 3 Wochen:
https://soundcloud.com/pcgc-podcast/pcgc-podcast-145-valhalla-plundern-furn-guten-zweck

Vor 30 Minuten:
https://forum.pcgames.de/videospiel...hread-spielt-ihr-gerade-757.html#post10344857


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2020)

Steffmann38 schrieb:


> Wirklich niemand, der sich zu diesem total misslungenen Spiel äußern will ? Ok, dann mach ich das mal.
> 
> 1. Man merkt diesem Spiel vom ersten Moment an, dass es "schnell" gehen musste. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist die Grafik keinen Deut besser, das Gameplay deutlich schlechter oder ok, nicht mehr so intuitiv.


 Die Grafik ist bei kaum einem Spiel wirklich merkbar besser als bei einem 1-2 Jahre alten Vorgänger. Das liegt halt auch daran, dass an sich schon so ziemlich das Maximum rausgeholt wird, das möglich ist, ohne dass die Games für die letzte Konsolengeneration oder PCs mit "nur" einem Core i5-3000er plus GTX 970 nicht mehr zu stemmen sind. Die Games sollen ja eben auch noch auf solchen älteren Systemen (bei Konsolen haben ja sowieso die weitaus meisten noch die "alten" Konsolen, da es die neuen ja praktisch noch nicht gibt) problemlos laufen. Anders gesagt: Die Studios können die Games (noch) nicht so anlegen, dass eine RTX 3080 komplett ausgereizt wird, außer durch künstliche Features, die mehr Leistung kosten, aber von denen man ehrlich gesagt eh nichts sieht.

Gameplay: ich spiele per Controller und finde es an sich okay.



> 2. AC hat noch nie mit gutem Storytelling geprotzt, aber das hier ist ein Witz. Nach spätestens 2 h Spielzeit weiss ich eigentlich nicht mehr, was mein Daseins-Sinn als Spielfigur eigentlich sein sollte.
> 3. Über bugs rege ich mich i.d.R. nie auf, da mir auch klar ist, wie komplex und schwierig so ein Projekt sein kann. Aber hier wurde, und das merkt man deutlich, viel von AC Odyssey versucht zu übernehmen. Ja, machen andere auch. Aber das hier wirkt wie Copy & Paste.


 Zur Story kann ih nichts genaues sagen, da ich noch nicht sehr weit gekommen bin - ich mache so viele Nebenquests, dass ich nach vielen Stunden Gaming in der Story noch kaum vorangekommen bin.

Aber Bugs: also, ICH hatte noch keine ^^  RTX 2060 Super, Ryzen 5 3600.



> 4. Habe ne RTX 3080 in einem i8700k System. CoD Blood Wars sieht fantastisch aus mit RT. Das alles bietet AC Valhalla nicht mal annähernd. Die Framezahlen sind trotzdem annähernd gleich.


 CoD ist "Schlauchlevel"-artig mit einigen "Mohrhuhn"-Gegnerwellen. ACV ist Open World mit etlichen NPCs und einem Skillsystem usw. - der Unterschied ist dir bewusst? ^^  Nebenbei finde ich CoD Cold War mit RT nicht "besser" als ohne, es sind minimale Unterschiede bei den Schatten, das war's. 

Mag sein, dass ACV mehr hätte bieten können - aber "misslungen" finde ich echt arg übertrieben...


----------



## RivaBabylon (9. Dezember 2020)

Tja, was soll ich sagen? Ich war genervt, frustriert, wütend. Jetzt bin ich enttäuscht und traurig. Auch nach über 3 (!!!) Wochen keine Besserung der Bugs. Ich kann schon fast nicht mehr weiter zocken, weil alle quests verbugt sind und ich niemanden ansprechen und so die nächste quest starten kann. Ich fühle mich betrogen. Ich werde einen Teufel tun und von vorn beginnen, dafür bin ich zu weit. Es ist zum heulen -.-


----------



## Steffmann38 (25. Februar 2021)

Habs jetzt, einige updates später nochmal probiert. Es bleibt dabei. Das Spiel ist grottenschlecht gemacht. Wenn man schon ne Zielmarkierung implentiert, sollte die auch funktionieren. Hat Witcher schon im 2.Teil super hingebracht. Und man muss Rätsel-Quests auch nicht unnötig aufblasen, um dem Spiel mehr Länge zu geben. Aber egal, ich schliesse dieses Kapitel für mich persönlich endgültig ab.
Vor allem im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, den ich gerne und lange gespielt hatte


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2021)

Steffmann38 schrieb:


> Habs jetzt, einige updates später nochmal probiert. Es bleibt dabei. Das Spiel ist grottenschlecht gemacht. Wenn man schon ne Zielmarkierung implentiert, sollte die auch funktionieren.


Was genau klappt denn bei Dir da nicht? Ich hab bisher kein Problem mit den Zielmarkierungen - man muss halt, da die Welt auch sehr "hoch" sein kann, auch mal nach oben und unten denken  

Ich bin gerade erst in England angekommen, weil allein schon das Vorgeplänkel so viel Umfang hat, und bin derzeit noch gerne beim Spiel dabei.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Februar 2021)

Ich war selten so hin und hergerissen ein AC zu kaufen und ich habe sie, bis auf die Dlcs, alle bisher geholt. Mir kommt es allerdings vor als würde Valhalla ganz besonders die Community spalten.


----------



## Amelius01 (28. Februar 2021)

Ich finde Valhalla geht nach Odyssey mehr Richtung Assassin's Creed. Es ist bei weitem nicht perfekt, doch eine Verbesserung zum Vergleich zu Odyssey. 

Imho, ist Valhalla eine Mischung aus Assassin's Creed 2 und Black Flag mit einer Prise aus Assassin's Creed 1. Mit dem "winzigen" Detail, dass man ein Wikinger ist und kein Assassine.


----------

